# quickpoint question?



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> It is being used as a hawk, but it is still a trowel. I use a 12x5 finishing trowel for a hawk sometimes.


Ok tyvm tscar,,, if i didnt have a mortar pan and had the ply-wood board to hold mortar that would be called a hawk too no?? ,, now that this came up i thought ive heard afew masons call them hawk boards, realy didnt know what they were talken about.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Anything used to hold mud that is being applied to the wall, be it plaster or tuckpointing mortar. Wood is generally too thick to be efficent.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Why are they called a hawk?


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> Why are they called a hawk?


that put it right on the head thx tscar,,,


----------

